# It appears you made a change to the form addy ?



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

My old link does not work, luckily i had a notice of a message in my email and followed that one. Others might think the server is down for the site .... just thought i would mention my problem, though i obviously got around it

Edit: forUm ... i CAN spell, just cant type .. lol


----------



## Ian (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you referring to the old forum, or the new one Geoff?


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 18, 2007)

I checked, and it seems that www.mantidforum.com doesn't work. However, you are supposed to be using www.mantidforum.net .


----------



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> I checked, and it seems that www.mantidforum.com doesn't work. However, you are supposed to be using www.mantidforum.net .


it just changed last night ... i was using my favorites to get to here for quite some time .. then today link didnot work ... all if good as i am here ..


----------



## Orin (Nov 19, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> it just changed last night ... i was using my favorites to get to here for quite some time .. then today link didnot work ... all if good as i am here ..


It seems the forward was down for a short time. It works now.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 19, 2007)

Orin said:


> It seems the forward was down for a short time. It works now.


Woah.

I didn't notice you guys forwarded mantidforum.com to this site while still on the .com server.

Does that cost extra money to keep up with?


----------



## Ian (Nov 20, 2007)

Doesn't cost extra money.

I guess the only costs are the costs of the domain name, which is only about $8 a year. So peanuts really


----------

